# ليسب ممتاز لاستخراج الاحداثيات



## ابو عباده المصري (11 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الخوه الاعزاء اعطاني احد الاصدقاء ليسب لاستخراج احداثيات النقاط من الاتوكاد وارت مشاركته معكم والليسب موجود بالمرفقات وطريقة عمل الليسب كالتالي
1 : يتم تحميل الليسب من امرlode application من قائمة tools
2 : بعد تحميل الليسب نكتب الامر poicor في سطر الاوامر ثم enter
3 : سيطلب الليسب كتابة اسم ال layer فنكتب الاسم ثم enter
4 : يطلب بعد ذلك ارتفاع النص text height فندخل الحجم المطلوب ثم enter
5 : يطلب بعد ذلك رقم اول نقطه فدخل الرقم وليكن مثلا 10 ثم enter
6 : ثم يطلب مكان الجدول فننقر علي الشاشه لوضع الجدول 
7 : يطلب بعد ذلكك تحديد الشكل او مجموعة الاشكال المراد استخراج احداثيات لها فنقوم بتحديدها ثم enter
بعد ذلك ننتظر قليلا ثم نجده قد قام بعمل جدول به احداثيات للنقاط وايضا قام بترقيم النقاط علي الاشكال المحدده 
:73:ملاحظه هامه 
اهم مميزات هذا اليسب انه يقوم تلقائيا بعمل ملف text في ال c باسم points ويحتوي هذا الملف علي ارقام واحداثيات النقاط المستخرجه حيث يمكننا بعد معالجه هذا الملف نقوم بارساله الي جهاز ال total station


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور الله يبارك فيييييك


----------



## وليد الابيض (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اشكركم جدا على قبولى معكم بالملتقىى واتمنى ان استفيد وافيد


----------



## وليد الابيض (12 يونيو 2010)

اريد معلونات عن برنامج سيرفر 7وريقة حساب الكميات والكنتور


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (12 يونيو 2010)

ناصر العلى ناصر قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور الله يبارك فيييييك



امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## hany_meselhey (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور كل الشكر ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (12 يونيو 2010)

hany_meselhey قال:


> مشكور كل الشكر ونتمنى المزيد



الله يبارك فيك وان شاء الله هناك المزيد باذن الله


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (13 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لكل الاخوه الاعزاء علي المشاركات والردود الجميله ولقد قمت بوضع ليسب اخر في موضوع جديد ارجو منكم الاطلاع عليه لعليه يفيدكم في اعمالكم وشكرا*


----------



## المهندس رحم (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى دراز (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
copy of settingممكن ليسب


----------



## حسين العبد (29 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعاً
كل التقدير والأحترام لكل من هم قائمين علي 
هذا الموقع 
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (29 يونيو 2010)




----------



## himahima86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_عظيم_


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا صديقنا وأخونا أبا عبادة وأسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ودعواتي لك ولكل الأصدقاء ودمتم سالمين


----------



## odwan (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للاخوه الكرام علي المرور 
الاخ / احمد البحيري
الاخ / هيما 86 
الاخ / يعقوب الطعاونه 
الاخ / حازم احمد 
الاخ / م. ايمن عدوان ( تحيه لاخوانا في فلسطين الغاليه )
تحيه وشكر وتقدير لكل الاخوه علي المرور الكريم


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الكريم


----------



## عزمي حماد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء شكرا لمروركم الكريم 
الاخ / رمضان اسماعيل اكرمك الله 
الاخ / عزمي حماد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رعد اسحق (12 ديسمبر 2010)

عملت حسب ماذكرت وتم رسم جدول بالنقاط ولكن لم اجد ملف النقاط في ال c مع وجود هذا الخط في سطر الاوامر وهو error: bad argument type: streamp nil فما السبب . وفقك الله


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (13 ديسمبر 2010)

رعد اسحق قال:


> عملت حسب ماذكرت وتم رسم جدول بالنقاط ولكن لم اجد ملف النقاط في ال c مع وجود هذا الخط في سطر الاوامر وهو error: Bad argument type: Streamp nil فما السبب . وفقك الله


اخي الكريم تحدث هذه المشكله عند استخدام اتوكاد 2009 ولا ادري ما السبب ولكن الليسب يعمل جدا مع اوتكاد 2008 وما قبله


----------



## رعد اسحق (13 ديسمبر 2010)

لقد عرفت السبب وهو اني استخدم الوندوز سفن مع الشكر واتقدير


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## adham elmalah (12 أبريل 2011)

كلة تمام


----------



## ملك المساحه (12 أبريل 2011)

فعلان لسب جميل والشرح جميل شكرا


----------



## كبل (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## geme010 (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (6 يونيو 2011)

الاخوه الزملاء بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكرا جزيلا علي ردودكم الجميله


----------



## ROUDS (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## falconsky2008 (15 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ايها الاخوه الاعزاء وشكرا جزيلا علي مروركم الكريم


----------



## غالب الشمري2 (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ايهاب عبدالرزاق (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ahmedalsaikaly (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لجهودك اخى


----------



## اسامه ابو نعمه (24 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله بجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## mahmoud_nour (24 أغسطس 2012)

بعد السلام
طلع عندي جدول فارغ با اهل الخير


----------



## هشام علي احمد (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا

يا ريت اخي الحبيب 

ماهو اسم ال layer


----------



## المهندس الانكليزي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا , الملف رائع جداً..........


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيت عنا خيرا اخي الكريم 

​


----------



## mustafa20099 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

يسلمووووووو


----------



## أبوتقي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ليسب رائع ومشكور جدا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني الاعزاء علي درودكم الجميله و علي دعواتكم التي آمل من الله عز و جل ان يتقبلها جميعا و لكم مثلها ...


----------



## sayed rezk (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا


----------



## محمد شعلان بنها (5 مايو 2013)

تسلم الله يباركلك


----------



## mohamed_2011 (20 فبراير 2014)

رااااااااااااااائع جدا ربنا يبارك فيك
ويجازيك كل خير يارب


----------



## engtarq (21 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## barjasali (2 أبريل 2014)

مشكور على هذة الجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن عجمي علي (30 أغسطس 2014)

في مشكله عندي الجدول بيظهر فاضي مفهوش اي احداثيات


----------



## shreif16672 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

تسلم الأيادي


----------



## سعيدقائد (1 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام الله عليك اخي عملت كل الخطوات المطلوبه لم يتفعل الامر نرجوا منكم التواضيح وشكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيدقائد (1 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام الله عليك اخي عملت كل الخطوات المطلوبه لم يتفعل الامر نرجوا منكم التواضيح وشكرا وبارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## MZAYED2010 (1 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## acssafrica (23 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد منكم في هذا المجال​


----------



## amgad ali (13 يوليو 2020)

لسب رائع 
مجهود ممتاز ومشكور عليه


----------



## adel104 (19 يوليو 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا ، و في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## adel104 (30 يوليو 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك


----------

